# Rebirth of the .45 ACP revolver



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As I noted under the Smith & Wesson heading, that firm has announced a new .45 ACP revolver. This gun is not just the reincarnation of the older 1950 Army model. It is slightly modernized in that it carries a 4" barrel with the front locking lug encasing the ejector rod.

Also of interest is the Black Hills .45 AutoRim round, loaded with a 255gr lead Semi-wadcutter bullet.

This gun is a fixed-sight revolver that will handle .45 ACP or .45 AutoRim ammunition. The .45 AR is a near duplicate of factory .45 Colt loadings, and can be beefed up a little by handloading.

The good news is that the gun is offered in either blue or nickel finishes. For those whose preference runs to shiny guns, nickel is a much more attractive finish than stainless steels, as they age much more gracefully than stainless, showing that character that comes from aging and use.

Bob Wright


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll look it up... Maybe a revolver w/ my growing .45 fetish


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what model is it?
i cannot find it


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

found it in the american rifleman
this is not "just new"
the model 22 just came out about a year ago
first there was the thunder ranch 45 in 2006 and then 2007 West Point Cadets on the pistol club decided in about april of 2006 to have the model 22 in 1917 version for their class pistol. I think about 400 were made.
I got mine in february 2007. shortly after that I noticed that S&W decided to put it back on their regular production. now maybe the nickel plating is what was new.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's up on the S&W site under N-frame revolvers. They started shipping last Nov and it was suppose to be in the stores by Jan 07. I haven't seen one yet except on line.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Model 22*

Shrouded or non shrouded. my preference; shrouded


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

would love to see a pic of one nickel plated


----------



## mikeg (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a 4 inch 325, just 26 oz; one great shootin, accurate, easy to carry 45 ACP revolver.

Mike G.


----------

